# Ever see distances on the score card?



## alan_gruver (Feb 11, 2003)

Has anyone been to a Field/Hunter shoot where the distances for each target were printed on the score card? If so, would you happen to have one that you could post a picture of?

I thought it would be a good idea, but wanted to see if anyone has already done it...

My local shop - Gold-n-Grain Archery is in the process of putting up a 14 target course...


Thanks,

Al


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

alan_gruver said:


> Has anyone been to a Field/Hunter shoot where the distances for each target were printed on the score card? If so, would you happen to have one that you could post a picture of?
> 
> I thought it would be a good idea, but wanted to see if anyone has already done it...
> 
> ...


Nope never seen such a score card, probably because distances will change dependent on the type of round being shot (Field, Hunter, Animal).

Of course there's nothing that says you couldn't make a "legend" card for the range with the target number and each of the distances listed.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Nope never seen such a score card, *probably because distances will change dependent on the type of round being shot (Field, Hunter, Animal)*.
> 
> Of course there's nothing that says you couldn't make a "legend" card for the range with the target number and each of the distances listed.


I think for this reason, and cost savings, they use generic cards at most clubs.. at least all of em around here do, but I like the idea.. :thumb:

Some clubs don't shoot all the venues, those would be easy candidates..


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I shoot at several places that have the field distances on their cards. Most know what the distances will be for the hunter round if that's the round that is being shot. It's not like the one of the hunter fans is gonna be on the 80 WU :wink: 

Other then that I usually just write them in for my purposes.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

alan_gruver said:


> Has anyone been to a Field/Hunter shoot where the distances for each target were printed on the score card? If so, would you happen to have one that you could post a picture of?
> 
> I thought it would be a good idea, but wanted to see if anyone has already done it...
> 
> ...


 I made such a card for practicing at home. It has the the typical scoring boxes, and below is a distance guide as well as the target size noted for each set.
It isn't much good for any range except a practice range where you can walk to the next size posted on my card. Works great for a practice butt that you can post all the target sizes on.
I will post it tonight when I get home.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

I usually use a generic card and write in the target details when practicing.. most of em have a space for 'hits'.. well, I can pretty much get em all to 'hit' :chortle:


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

*Ever see distances on the score card*

I have not but I would think by the time you put the Field, Hunter and animal and don't forget the Youth and Cubs you would have a very busy card, not to mention the size it would have to be. Our clubs puts the distances at the shooting location of each target, it seems to work pretty good.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

archer_nm said:


> I have not but I would think by the time you put the Field, Hunter and animal and don't forget the Youth and Cubs you would have a very busy card, not to mention the size it would have to be. Our clubs puts the distances at the shooting location of each target, it seems to work pretty good.



Leave the kids and animals at home.
Signed,
W.C. Fields :set1_CHAPLIN3: thats old people humor


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

alan_gruver said:


> Has anyone been to a Field/Hunter shoot where the distances for each target were printed on the score card? If so, would you happen to have one that you could post a picture of?
> 
> I thought it would be a good idea, but wanted to see if anyone has already done it...
> 
> ...


 Here's a link
http://www.archerytalkpics.com/gallery2/v/user/mag41vance/field+round+card.jpg.html


----------



## NoVaArcher (Feb 19, 2008)

We use a card that lists the distances for the field round. We are considering creating a new score card that is for F/H rounds too. Next time I am at the club, I will grab one, scan it and send it to you.

Victor

Northern Virginia Archers (NORVA)


----------



## alan_gruver (Feb 11, 2003)

Thanks to Everyone.

mag41vance, I like that idea, and since we only have 14 targets, I am thinking of doing 1-14 Field & 1-14 Hunter under the score card like your example did.

Hmmm, could go really nutzs with this and do an aerial or hand drawn photo on the back with the location of the targets like a golf course does. Ok, that’s just too far, but it would be cool!

Al


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

alan_gruver said:


> Thanks to Everyone.
> 
> mag41vance, I like that idea, and since we only have 14 targets, I am thinking of doing 1-14 Field & 1-14 Hunter under the score card like your example did.
> 
> ...


 Do it. And show us the result.


----------



## alan_gruver (Feb 11, 2003)

mag41vance, attached is what I came up with. Nothing fancy but seems like every walk up we are always trying to remember what the next distances are, so now we have the score card to look at rather than walking back to see the sign...

Al


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

You don't have the distances on the ground at each shooting position?


----------



## alan_gruver (Feb 11, 2003)

Not posted at each position of the walk up's...

Al


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

alan_gruver said:


> Not posted at each position of the walk up's...
> 
> Al


Really 

They should be....I have never shot a range that didn't have them on EVERY position....and that's the first time I have heard of a range that didn't have them.


----------



## 6X60 (Jan 5, 2009)

alan_gruver said:


> Not posted at each position of the walk up's...
> 
> Al


You might want to check the regs but I believe the yardage has to be marked on each shooting stake.

Also, Field markers are supposed to be white, hunter red and animal yellow.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

6X60 said:


> You might want to check the regs but I believe the yardage has to be marked on each shooting stake.
> 
> Also, Field markers are supposed to be white, hunter red and animal yellow.


That's kind of what I thought....:noidea:

Field is marked...not kind of marked :wink:


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

if you just put the grown up distances on the card, you can figure out what the kid classes shoot it from and what the hunter stakes would be too.

it's not that big of a deal either way. me, the element of surprise on a course has it's own mystique to it.


----------



## jarheadhunter (Jan 9, 2007)

Shot at Chickasaw Archery in Shepherdsville, KY today. They gave us a sheet with the distance at each target number. Also told us which targets that the youth would shoot different than my friend and I did. It was great. Gave us something to keep notes on. Also, let us prepare mentally before we started shooting.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

jarheadhunter said:


> Shot at Chickasaw Archery in Shepherdsville, KY today. They gave us a sheet with the distance at each target number. Also told us which targets that the youth would shoot different than my friend and I did. It was great. Gave us something to keep notes on. Also, let us prepare mentally before we started shooting.



most shooting lanes have the distances posted and for what age group.

since your son shoots in the youth division, anything over 50yds he will have his own stake. just gotta look for the blue stakes. the cubs shoot the black stakes on any target over 30yds.


stop makin the game harder than it is. not all clubs will give you the course map. thats what makes the game all that much more fun.


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

You mean that you can't remember all the distances for F & H?


----------

